# Crazy Groomer Rant



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

We went to the pet store to get Mick a new collar and the kids asked if they could watch the dog groomers through the big window. There were three dogs being groomed. A lady was grooming a very calm dog, but he kept sitting down. She started yelling at the dog, and swatting it on the backside, the poor dog looked terrified and kept sitting which led to more yelling, cursing this time and swatting. We got the cashier to get the manager and he dealt with it and apologized. You would think if you groomed dogs in front of a glass window you would act nicely, and what about the other two groomers ignoring her why didn't they do anything..


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow....not cool. I see you are also in Pittsburgh (me too!) Which store was this? 

And, this is exactly why I home groom my dogs....basically because I trust no one.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

That's such a weird event that it's almost funny. The glass window makes it almost like a Saturday Night Live or Monty Python skit. But of course really it's not funny at all. Good job bringing it to the manager's attention.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

We used to have a Super Pet with a similar set up and you'd see the groomers losing their shit on the animals they were grooming.... I didn't know anybody who brought their animals back after 1 trip.


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

It was at Petsmart, 

It was almost surreal. I wish I would have thought to pull out my phone and record it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The last time I was at PetCo, I was standing near the grooming window and I heard an angry voice and something I thought sounded like a dog being smacked. I loooked at and nothing was happening. . .the dog didn't look happy but what dog really likes being groomed? So I don't know. But all the groomers were handling the dogs rougher than I would prefer, and the tables were really close together, so close the dogs could, if so inclined, touch/bite each other, and I didn't like that either. I really want to take Penny to a groomer but she would be traumatized by rough handling and doesn't like other dogs too close to her. Ugh.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the reason I drive over one hour one way to the groomer I use for the fluffy white dog. She is a groomer, pet photographer and all around kind person. I don't stay and watch but I do trust her and Baxter always seems happy and looks nice when I pick him up. He is not the best to bathe and brush...trust me, I know. But I leave him and come back in an hour or so and he is done and ready to go....no waiting in a kennel all day. When the school year starts up again, I will need to find someone closer as she doesn't work weekends.

The other day I was in our local Petco and there was a young man grooming a cute little terrier of some type....looked like a little yorkie mix. He was almost done with the clipping and he took a small step back to look at the dog to see if there were any finishing touches that needed to be done. The little dog did a little play jump (since he had the groomer straps on) and the groomer responded with a human version of a play bow. It was too cute. This little dog definitely had a positive experience at the groomer.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> The other day I was in our local Petco and there was a young man grooming a cute little terrier of some type....looked like a little yorkie mix. He was almost done with the clipping and he took a small step back to look at the dog to see if there were any finishing touches that needed to be done. The little dog did a little play jump (since he had the groomer straps on) and the groomer responded with a human version of a play bow. It was too cute. This little dog definitely had a positive experience at the groomer.


Thank you for sharing that! It is frustrating in this industry sometimes because the many excellent groomers don't get noticed. There *are* many wonderful groomers out there. The bad ones like the one above are the exception and not the rule.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

what did the manager do?



PurplePointer said:


> We went to the pet store to get Mick a new collar and the kids asked if they could watch the dog groomers through the big window. There were three dogs being groomed. A lady was grooming a very calm dog, but he kept sitting down. She started yelling at the dog, and swatting it on the backside, the poor dog looked terrified and kept sitting which led to more yelling, cursing this time and swatting.
> 
> >>>>> We got the cashier to get the manager and he dealt with it and apologized. <<<<<<
> 
> You would think if you groomed dogs in front of a glass window you would act nicely, and what about the other two groomers ignoring her why didn't they do anything..


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know exactly what he did, he took the dog from the lady and gave him to another groomer and took her in the back. He told me that they strive to have excellent groomers and that the groomer would be disciplined according to store policy.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Wow....not cool. ..
> And, this is exactly why I home groom my dogs....basically because I trust no one.


My sentiments exactly....


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

So Cavalier said:


> The other day I was in our local Petco and there was a young man grooming a cute little terrier of some type....looked like a little yorkie mix. He was almost done with the clipping and he took a small step back to look at the dog to see if there were any finishing touches that needed to be done. The little dog did a little play jump (since he had the groomer straps on) and the groomer responded with a human version of a play bow. It was too cute. This little dog definitely had a positive experience at the groomer.


I have to say I did get my start in home grooming with a Petco groomer who gave me tips and was kind to my terrified giant schaunzer pup. .. I wonder if they are compensated well for their work at Petco, this guy was definitely a gem....


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow. Which PetSmart? We used to get Annabel groomed at the one in East Liberty (or East Side, whatever they call it now). They always seemed very nice there and the pup loved it, but we switched to the groomer my mum took my poodle to when I was younger. 

Makes you wonder how they treat the dogs in the back out of sight if they're so awful out where you can see them!


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

That is so sad! I have been wondering about taking our puppy to a groomer and if they let you watch. I'm so afraid of someone mistreating him.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

It's hard to say what the groomer was doing, I'm sure to some people it may look like i'm hurting a dog when I'm not. I do not work at one of the big pet stores but I do work in a daycare/boarding facility and keep the door open. I've had one woman come in and ask why I'm holding the dogs chin and said it looked painful. She seemed inquisitive and not like she was judging me. I explained i had to hold the dogs head still while scissoring to prevent injury to the dog. I assured her the dog was used to it and not in any pain and she seemed fine with my explanation.

With that said there are some very impatient groomers, but also understand we are dealing with dogs who at any given moment can put us out of work permanently if we get a serious dog bite. I take pride in the fact that I have a lot of patience and can work with just about any dog. I've only turned away one or two in my lifetime that I felt I could not groom safely. I figure if it requires unnecessary force to groom the dog it's just not worth it and they are better off at a vet who can sedate.

Simply taking 10 minutes with a bag of treats and encouraging the dog to stand will save more time than fighting with the dog for an hour on the table...and screaming at a dog will almost always make the job harder. I am so glad I work alone now because in a busy shop with other groomers yelling it would irritate and make the dog on my table uncomfortable.

As far as allowing people to watch..I don't mind, but understand that it is very difficult to groom your dog while you are visible. I have one client who won't leave and it takes me twice as long to groom her dog because the dog knows she's there and constantly tries to get off the table. Her dog is also a difficult one to groom, bites, scratches, screams, etc... on her first visit she came into the grooming room to help me hold the dog and before I could ask her to step out of the room her own dog bit her pretty badly. I told her if she came into the grooming room again I would have to ask her to leave and take the dog with her. Due to insurance reasons and liability we can't allow that kind of behavior.

If you want to watch by all means try to stay out of sight and if you can clearly see your dog struggling to get to you and not cooperate with the groomer you might be better off leaving and coming back when they are ready. Just do your research, ask around, look them up on facebook, ask for a tour of the salon, don't be afraid to schedule a consult to meet your groomer before ever dropping off your dog. A professional groomer will be more than happy to answer all of your questions, but it's better to call and ask for an apt or time to come in since we are very busy and we are often trying to get other clients done on time..so if you want to spend time talking to the groomer just simply call and ask for a good time to come by!

Good luck!


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

I am sure there are a lot of great groomers out there. My intent was not to bash all groomers, I think I was just more shocked that someone who works on front of a giant glass window would behave that way. We all get frustrated, but really take a break, take a breath and try again. This wasn't my dog, my dog is a wash and go kinda guy.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

RunsWithDogs said:


> It's hard to say what the groomer was doing, I'm sure to some people it may look like i'm hurting a dog when I'm not. I do not work at one of the big pet stores but I do work in a daycare/boarding facility and keep the door open. I've had one woman come in and ask why I'm holding the dogs chin and said it looked painful. She seemed inquisitive and not like she was judging me. I explained i had to hold the dogs head still while scissoring to prevent injury to the dog. I assured her the dog was used to it and not in any pain and she seemed fine with my explanation.
> 
> With that said there are some very impatient groomers, but also understand we are dealing with dogs who at any given moment can put us out of work permanently if we get a serious dog bite. I take pride in the fact that I have a lot of patience and can work with just about any dog. I've only turned away one or two in my lifetime that I felt I could not groom safely. I figure if it requires unnecessary force to groom the dog it's just not worth it and they are better off at a vet who can sedate.
> 
> ...



Yeah I def can relate to having overanxious, micromanaging "parents" watch you work.
That said I new mine was going to be a difficult dog to groom, and being a giant schnauzer, kinda large and a handful just in general, so I will be forever indebted to the groomer who took the time to give me tips and a puppy cut and we were well on our way to self grooming ever since! Love that petco groomer!!!!


----------

